# Some Incredible Bird Photos Here ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://oncarolinawings.blogspot.com/

You can click on individual "thumbnails" to see an even larger picture .. the detail in some of these is amazing!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pictures. I especially love the one of the doves.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, you find us the BEST sites! I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I loved the horses. The one pic was all dreamy eyed like "I LUV you!"......


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a beautiful series of photos! Incredible that one captured the hummingbird's tongue.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love all the pics, what a nice site.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Terry, if you also want to see some great shots - check out Sue Trantor's as well

http://www.suesbirdphotos.co.uk/index.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bluecheck said:


> Terry, if you also want to see some great shots - check out Sue Trantor's as well
> 
> http://www.suesbirdphotos.co.uk/index.html


WHOA! Beautiful photos! Thanks, Frank!

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Terry, those pictures are absolutely wonderful. I spent about an hour looking at them last night before I went to bed. They are very peaceful... 
Thank you _so_ much for posting the link.

Licha


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Truly beautiful birds at both sites.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

nice birds


----------



## christopher1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hello*

Wow they are very beautiful pics,,,,


----------

